# Help me to learn, please.



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't get it!

Where's the point? - Instead of deleting
insulting posts, this seems to be a place
where threads as a whole are not only
locked but deleted.
The thing I like the most about the US, the
freedom of speech, seems to be less important
than rules unspoken - for there is not a single
word to be found WHY this is done.

It FEELS like instead of eliminating a
criminal, his whole family disappears.
..This is what it feels like to me!..

Will anyone be so kind to tell me
whether in case of severe line stepping
a user - i mean all his posts, including
his published pictures - will vanish, so
he'll be gone without a trace?

I would be very thankful for helping me
out on this.

kind tegards everyone,

Be


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im with you on this. far as im concerned, deleting, censoring, hiding of post just keeps things going with no end. its better to just let things, threads, die on their own.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

btw. . . did you ever receive a pm as to why your thread was hidden/deleted ?


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

No!

And I suppose it wasn't my own post that
was the reason for letting the thread vanish.

That was the reason to ask for help to
learn what is called "rules"by starting this
thread.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good points and questions.

I once saw a thread get locked off because "...it might turn into a bashing, but I'm not saying it's that at this time..." and then reopened later on because of popular pressure from a number of sources.

I saw another thread where a poster told a deliberate and malicious untruth about somebody else and the other party called him out for it. The untruth was edited to be less obnoxious, but the post calling the first party out on his untruth was entirely deleted.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you know, i wouldnt have that much of a problem as i do now, if a reason was given to the op or who ever got a post or thread deleted/hidden. as long as you know the reason as to why, it settles a lot of second guessing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

BeMahoney, don't sweat it my friend. There are topics that get hidden from time to time. Usually before the mud starts getting slung around too heavily. Don't take it personal. If you have any further questions, Henry may be able to assist


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> BeMahoney, don't sweat it my friend. There are topics that get hidden from time to time. Usually before the mud starts getting slung around too heavily. Don't take it personal. If you have any further questions, Henry may be able to assist


i think it be better if who ever hides, or deletes a post or thread, should be the one to pc the member whos getting his/her post or thread hidden/deleted with a reason as to why. it would be a great sign of courtesy to its, SSF, members.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll PM you, but if a pic is worth a thousand words, then:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the moderators are just following the rules that have been put in place (if not, then disregard this). So instead of going after a particular moderator or bashing the forums moderation, if there is a rule problem to be discussed we should discuss it in an OPEN forum to try and determine what works best for everyone.

Throughout the years we have had some VERY influential shooters leave this forum due to moderation issues ... we should try to avoid that in the future. We want THIS site to be THE slingshot forum (or at least I do) so lets try to keep talented and influential shooters posting here.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Henry looking quite dapper. (PS I'm now going to hide, I hear him coming for ya TT )


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I think the moderators are just following the rules that have been put in place (if not, then disregard this). So instead of going after a particular moderator or bashing the forums moderation, if there is a rule problem to be discussed we should discuss it in an OPEN forum to try and determine what works best for everyone.
> 
> Throughout the years we have had some VERY influential shooters leave this forum due to moderation issues ... we should try to avoid that in the future. We want THIS site to be THE slingshot forum (or at least I do) so lets try to keep talented and influential shooters posting here.


That's a "half" like I gave you, in that I agree with the second part of your post. The problem with the first half is that it's only one mod in particular that is at the root of 99% of the moderation issues. I used to butt heads with lgd (Where's he been, btw?), but that was just a clash of personalities; he was a great mod.

...but we can't even discuss it, so it's moot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Henry looking quite dapper. (PS I'm now going to hide, I hear him coming for ya TT )


Oh, you KNOW he's been waiting for this one; hêll, I could see him permabanning me for this infraction.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> I think the moderators are just following the rules that have been put in place (if not, then disregard this). So instead of going after a particular moderator or bashing the forums moderation, if there is a rule problem to be discussed we should discuss it in an OPEN forum to try and determine what works best for everyone.
> 
> Throughout the years we have had some VERY influential shooters leave this forum due to moderation issues ... we should try to avoid that in the future. We want THIS site to be THE slingshot forum (or at least I do) so lets try to keep talented and influential shooters posting here.


...& to be clear, I'm not "bashing" the forum, or it's moderation; in fact, compared to most of what's out there, moderation here is exemplary. But it only takes one spoiled apple...I mean, start naming missing names; I'd put a hefty wager that there's a common link in a high percentage of them...


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

"The past, he reflected, had not merely been altered, it had been actually destroyed. For how could you establish even the most obvious fact when there existed no record outside your own memory?"

1984 by George Orwell.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

thanks for taking care!

I don´t even KNOW if any of my posts was deleted.

In fact, last night was the 5th or 6th time that a

dialogue or conversation (my definition) vanished

without any comment.

I don´t think I made a post worth deleting! ???

The world, you taught people in my country what

is definitely WRONG. I hereby thank your ancestors

for the blood shed on Omaha Beach.

I m humble o it was right, to make sure that the

Magna Carta is valid.

GLEICHSCHALTUNG is sth a (sling)shooter

must hate like a cat hates water.

It is so terribly inaccurate.

I´m not sure if this is my ticket?

If it is, then farewell to the upright.

and then please let me vanish.

Completely, accurately.

Be


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

So, BeMahoney, you getting the answer to your Question "answered" my friend..? Or, are some of the questions we ask getting answers not fit for publication...? :iono:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Insight shatters - yet always relieves in the longrun 

A bit like a sculpture: during the making process

all the unnecessary bits are taken away from it.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Look at this lucky scout huh???


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Look guys, if you can't stand the oppressive moderation there are two courses open to you.

1. Contact NightKnight and register a complaint. Bear in mind that I do not Delete threads which I close. I hide them and the evidence is preserved.

2. Obey the rules. There are thousands of members who have never had a post removed or contact with a moderator.

Discussing the moderation on the open Forum is not one of the options.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

VPB


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Moving this to General Off Topic.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Henry,

thanks for taking care.

Now I know threads are blocked.

If I manage to interpret results, you blocked

the threads? - But I still don´t know WHY!?

Probably the rules leave no space for commenting

or explanation. So I have to rely on my belief that

it was non of my posts that triggered the blocking.

I will try to obey the - no follow the rules here.

Is NightKnight the one I would have to ask

for full removal/ deletion of my content in case?

Thanks for helping, kind regards

Be


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> VPB


I know what you mean


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

BeMahoney said:


> Hey Henry,
> 
> thanks for taking care.
> 
> ...


Be, I don't normally inform members of why a particular post was hidden because it frequently results in a long, drawn out exchange of PMs that take up a lot of my time and resolve nothing. That is the same reason why discussion of mod actions is not permitted in the open forum. There are a few members who delight in creating controversy and inconveniencing mods. The purpose of the Forum is to further the hobby and encourage the exchange of ideas. Whole threads are closed (and I am not the only mod who does this) when removing the attack posts fails to derail the personal attacks.

NightKnight is the Forum owner. He and a couple of admins have the power to remove accounts. Moderators do not.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for that information Henry.

So I guess we leave it like that - And I continue

to believe it wasn´t my posts that lead to thread closure.

(Regarding the fact I re-posted some of my comments

here and they weren´t deleted)

I further dare to say that a recognizable

decided comment on WHY some consequence

comes to effect would be perceived as greatness

and politeness.

And of course as transparency.

In simple words: If I e.g take around an hour to

draw sketches, comment on some whatever

issue, It certainly feels odd to then slam into a wall

of "you have no permission" when trying to

hit the "post" button.

And I believe that anybody will agree on that.

- Just like most likely everybody will agree that

it´s a matter of dignity whether at a place like

this reason and a certain level of insight

(e.g. in physics) are the basis of what is said

- and remains unblocked.

kind regards, everyone!

Be


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so i guess its back to -


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> so i guess its back to -


No...the dog chasing it's tail is at least fun.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Be



BeMahoney said:


> Be


Hey Be,

Might I ask if you are a member in other internet communities and if so, is there no moderating over there?

D


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Be

Hey Be,

Be

Might I ask if you are a member in other internet communities and if so, is there no moderating over there?

D

No, there is no moderation.

The community moderates itself.

Meaning:

One rule: Be polite.

Spammers, someone like AND

Mr. Shocklay get banned after a warning by the boss.

So Shocklay went all the way, Mr WhatTheLogic and

Baba too.

Trolls will experience a certain spontaneous and

besetting appearance of cooking recipes until they give up.

(So no way for someone like mhh to make his party..)

After the 37th "invention" (like "NEW DEVELOPMENT : All Leather PFS Z-LOCK with a kick")

with painstaking pics like e.g. this (WATERLOGIC - look at the watches  ):

































like the Cola-Shooter:

















I was searching for that slingy with the Breitling in front of it..

.. I had a hard time, couldn´t sleep and then was enlightened:

I went through a metamorphosis and became:

THE INVENTOR OF THE N-LOCK!

(a revolutionary Nail-Lock!)









after that I invented even harder - birth of the ruberized,

forkhit-proof N²-lock:









It´s hard to explain.. that dude was so wise, he taught everyone everything..

And he dominated the place, rd 75 threads started in 10 weeks..

But to be true, meanwhile I miss that stuff (forgetting how annoying and arrogant he was..)

He was pretty creative and a good craftsman too... but the day he told Jörg how to build

slingshots was not that successful in the end..

you can find his opus here:

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/search.php?searchid=286233&pp=25

But no, there´s no moderation at the "other" place. (I hope I don´t bore you..)

kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Edit: That day with the N-Lock was one of the funniest this year so far..

it was a burst of sillyness! - The others had transformed into Lock-Inventors too!

Dunno, but this could make you laugh:

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f5/c-lock-lasts-long-time-34355/index2.html#post277100

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f11/astounding-f-lock-marvelous-new-innovation-34356/index2.html#post277103

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f11/outstanding-new-invention-n-lock-34354/index3.html#post277078

...

vs.

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/z-lock-dankung-ss-possible-6-hole-pocket-aimer-collimator-34052/#post271593


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Be, please do not post links to other Forums.

"Links to other slingshot forums is not allowed unless expressly permitted by SlingshotForum.com administration."

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> ...No, there is no moderation.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


So there is no moderation but if you push the wrong button you get sacked? :angrymod:

I'm a member of quiet a few forums. On a daily basis. For over fifteen years(!). In most of them YOU would already have been banned for posting all these anti-mods threads. I think that most of the mods here (not all) are very patient with some people.

That said...



Henry in Panama said:


> Discussing the moderation on the open Forum is not one of the options.


True. But sometimes it is good for the forum's owner, mods and members to have one open discussion thread and hear what's bothering members. Not that I'm saying that this time has come.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Davidka said:


> I'm a member of quiet a few forums. On a daily basis. For over fifteen years(!).* In most of them YOU would already have been banned for posting all these anti-mods threads*. I think that most of the mods here (not all) are very patient with some people.


I accept your verdict. And I apologize for *all* those anti mod-threads.

I´m not capable of being objective, yet I tried to make clear how I *felt*

after not being able to (and not understanding WHY) make a post in

a thread that had been closed *WHILE I REPLIED.*

Once again my point was to not be able to find a reason for

why the post was not possible all of a sudden.

And yes, I do have a problem to accept being (subjectively) oppressed for

a reason I do not (yet) understand. You know, we kind of were educated

to question and speak up. Here in my country.

I find it pretty interesting to see you

perceiving me as an Anti-Mod-Thread-Starter.

It´s not what I think I am...

And in the end, it´s all about people.-

Tone matters in a way. And the one-rule-policy

at Jörg´s is pretty wise, imho. If everyone follws

that rule, discussions can be brought to a conclusion;

even if it´s painful on the way..

kind regards, David.

Tobias


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Be, please do not post links to other Forums.
> 
> "Links to other slingshot forums is not allowed unless expressly permitted by SlingshotForum.com administration."
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules


Thanks for being kind with me, Henry!

- I´m sorry for that!

I didn´t mean to break rules on purpose.

I´ve learned.. Won´t happen again!

Be

(not to justify, I just tried to ease understanding

of what this was about..- I´ll try to delete them)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Be, please do not post links to other Forums.
> ...


Henry...was pretty cool with you on this one; didn't even delete it on you...

Nice, Henry! That was cool of you!

...would you like me to erase that "Chairman Henrao" pic for you?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This thread has entirely bummed me out. Two things:

I do not like people getting overly upset at mods and bashing for little to no reason.

BUT mods are even worse about doing the very same thing to regular users. If you delete a post, and then refuse to tell the user why the post was deleted ... you should be relieved of your moderation duties. That is just horrific.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> This thread has entirely bummed me out. Two things:
> 
> I do not like people getting overly upset at mods and bashing for little to no reason.
> 
> BUT mods are even worse about doing the very same thing to regular users. If you delete a post, and then refuse to tell the user why the post was deleted ... you should be relieved of your moderation duties. That is just horrific.


Yeah, I don't think anyone (well, maybe ONE) enjoys it.
Your use of "mods" in the plural is incorrect, as from what I've read, people were very careful to specify the issue is with one in particular. And "bashing" is only bashing if there really is "little to no reason", but to more than a few here, there's reason enough to address it. Since discussion is forbidden, the people who like it here enough to care to the point of feeling the NEED to discuss it are left with few options...so less civil discorse emerges.

There are many, if not most, people who have never had & hopefully never will have issues with a mod. That's terrific. For those that do, well...


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I don´t want this here to go all wrong!

A troll´s work is done when (in this case,

this place) people that normally are about

slingshots act on another while he (the troll)

rolls on the floor laughing.

And there was no irony in my post to Henry!

- I don´t want to have that job ( and it is WORK

to do it) - even less when it comes to be a nanny in a

Kindergarten (supposing he´s got better things to do..)

And seen from an organizing (moderating) perspective,

he´s getting the job done pretty effectively. - No fussing..

Once again: I did express my feelings; but I did not "bash"

Henry. And didn´t mean to. To disagree at some point is

possible while still paying respect to someone. Plus I indeed

still am not done developping a feel for how this place works.

- I will contact Henry directly if I need to.

And trust me: humor and irony are the hardest things

to transport into another language/ and or culture.

I came here to meet creative, friendly open minded

people. Emotions are messing things up easily - so I

try hard to keep them under control. I failed doing so

encountering Mr. Shockley, yes. So what?

Feel free to put me on your ignore list.

Otherwise kind regards,

Be


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I just want to be clear on one very important point.

I really like golden double stuffed Oreos. Ok? Now it's out in the open and everybody knows. Whew, that feels much better than keeping it inside.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> I just want to be clear on one very important point.
> I really like golden double stuffed Oreos. Ok? Now it's out in the open and everybody knows. Whew, that feels much better than keeping it inside.


I...don't like pistachios... I KNOW, I know; it's just who I am..m


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Say Be, why do you press Enter in the end of each sentence? It make reading you posts on mobile pretty annoying...


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I won´t do it again, I promise!

It´s just that I like to be able to read it, too

And reading lines that are longer than half a yard is annoying to ME, here in my house! And I like to like stuff in my house. But if I can do you a favor - no problem! On the other hand, in the newspaper they arrange text too! - Like a layout.. Probably due to my profession as Architect? - And If there´s anything else you´d like me to change, don´t hesitate to tell me.

kind regards,

Be

P.s.: this is what it looks like here >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> I won´t do it again, I promise!
> 
> It´s just that I like to be able to read it, too
> 
> ...


**** your screen is wide... This is what it looks like to me:









Now I'm sure you wouldn't want your buildings to look good on your sketch board and all broken out of it. Would you? There are other ways to make your lines shorter like changing the width of the browser's window or making the reply text box smaller.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

..is it really THAT bad??


----------

